# The DS sold 100 million times. How many DS users do you think are pira



## hova1 (Mar 15, 2009)

How many DS owners are pirates? keep in mind that it sold 100 million times.


----------



## Satangel (Mar 15, 2009)

Very hard to say, but my guess would be around 20%. In Asia piracy is way worse then here, that's why I picked it.
But it could be way more actually, it depends on how much DS's there are in Asia...


----------



## GameSoul (Mar 15, 2009)

Piracy must be from 10-20%.


----------



## Reaper (Mar 15, 2009)

11-19%


----------



## Defiance (Mar 15, 2009)

I think only 2-4% are even aware of DS piracy...


----------



## UltraMagnus (Mar 16, 2009)

I used to think it was about 1% (1 pirate per 100 ds owners), but after I overheard a couple of railwaymen talking about "R4s" to each other the other day, I am not so sure any more.  I doubt it is any more than 5% though ( which would be very high, considering it would mean 1 in 20 ds owners are flashcard owners)


----------



## RustyScrew (Mar 16, 2009)

11-19% easily.


----------



## Midna (Mar 17, 2009)

I see so many people at school playing with "da r4" at school, that my estimate has gone up since I joined my new school. Buy maybe that's just because my school is mainly filled with asian immigrants. I'd put it at a very low percent.

Edit: I wonder who said 70-79%?


----------



## Gullwing (Mar 20, 2009)

20-29 %


----------



## Rayder (Mar 20, 2009)

You know what? I really have no clue.  It would be a VERY interesting bit of info to know though.


----------



## Seven (Mar 26, 2009)

Less than 10%. I've got little rationale besides the fact that more than 10 million flashcart users seems like an absurdly monolithic figure to me.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Mar 26, 2009)

I'd say %1-%5, and that's being generous. Seriously, pirating isn't that easy, considering you have to download games and firmwares from the Internet, unrar them, copy them to the SD card, etc. You'd be amazed by the amount of computer-illiterate people out there.


----------



## Splych (Mar 27, 2009)

90 - 100% because I am very stupid  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But what I really think is 11 - 19%. That is because I know Asia is a pirates home country


----------



## saxamo (Apr 11, 2009)

somethine like 5%.

But how did the R4 get so well known among all the ppl we know in real life?!


----------



## wchill (Apr 11, 2009)

The only thing that people seem to have in real life are numerous R4s.
That's all they know.
Well, I actually know someone with an M3 Simply and my cousin has an EDGE.
I'll say about 18%.


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 11, 2009)

Went with 11-19% Only 1 guy I know has one and I only know around the 13 I know have a DS.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Apr 11, 2009)

I've retired my eyepatch, so I'm one less.


----------



## Regiiko (Apr 12, 2009)

Asia - higher (if not the highest) rate of piracy.
Europe - depends on which European country, some are are very accepting of piracy whereas others abhor it. Maybe 20%
America - There's the DMCA, but seeing as people can access/order from the internet and Americans are naturally retarded (no offense but hey, you deserve it for creating the DMCA, RIAA, etc...), maybe 5-10%
Australia & New Zealand - I actually have no clue, but it should be quite similar to USA. 10-20%

All are estimates based off stereotypes that I've encountered.


----------



## Deadmon (Apr 12, 2009)

Out of all my friends I know with a DS, only like 3 don't pirate...so I'm guessing 20-29%..


----------



## Maz7006 (Apr 12, 2009)

More than 20%, less than 30% for sure.


----------



## Isaiah (Apr 12, 2009)

Everyone in my school has an R4, but I have a Cyclo


----------



## evilishan (Apr 14, 2009)

Everyone I know has an R4 or a flashcard of sorts. So in my world it's about 90%-100%.
But I put down 20%-30% cause I bet there are communities who don't even know what an R4 is.


----------



## Skyline969 (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm gonna have to say 11-19% because I'm the only person I know with a pirate card for my DS. However, if they've banned the R4 in Japan, it's obviously popular and is used a lot.


----------



## UnFallen (Jul 14, 2009)

If you look at the right places it could be 50~60!!! OMG!!!
but it's usually about 15~16???


----------



## wchill (Jul 14, 2009)

If you look on Craigslist, you'd think at least 40% are pirates actually.


----------



## Veho (Jul 14, 2009)

I'll say 11-19% overall. But this has nothing to do with the number of consoles sold, because there are people who own two or three of them (Phat, Lite, Limited Super Special Awesome Edition Lite, DSi), so the real number of DS owners is, I'd say, 60-70% of the total number sold, maybe.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 14, 2009)

It's pretty hard for me say, since my country is infested with annoying PSP fanboys. I mean, I'm Asian, but all of them pirate PSP games. Freaks. If I were to judge, I would say 15% or so since there is a large amount of people on GBAtemp. But if it was just me, I would say 1% since I know about 3 other people with flashcarts here. Two have R4 (of course) and another has an EDGE (dunno where he got that)


----------



## Law (Jul 14, 2009)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> It's pretty hard for me say, *since my country is infested with annoying PSP fanboys*. I mean, I'm Asian, but all of them pirate PSP games. Freaks. If I were to judge, I would say 15% or so since there is a large amount of people on GBAtemp. But if it was just me, I would say 1% since I know about 3 other people with flashcarts here. Two have R4 (of course) and another has an EDGE (dunno where he got that)



Fanboys can't complain about other fanboys. Rule of gaming.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 14, 2009)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> It's pretty hard for me say, since my country is infested with annoying PSP fanboys. I mean, I'm Asian, but all of them pirate PSP games. Freaks. If I were to judge, I would say 15% or so since there is a large amount of people on GBAtemp. But if it was just me, I would say 1% since I know about 3 other people with flashcarts here. Two have R4 (of course) and another has an EDGE (dunno where he got that)



lol i know what you mean when ever i show a flashacrt like my acekard or dstt to my frndz they say "DSTT?????? Whats that a new game!"   LOL


----------



## naglaro00 (Jul 14, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What if I am a fanboy of both companies?

I used to be a PSP fanboy. Then I realised I was one of those 'unbiased' fanboys. So a better term for those annoying fanboys would be "biased against Nintendo PSP fanboy because they think PSP has better GFX"



Back to topic
42% for me because there are pirates out there... only that they don't visit GBAtemp or any other sites like this.


----------



## Law (Jul 14, 2009)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Post wasn't directed at you, post was directed and somebody who is an incredibly biased DS/KH/FF fanboy.

If I was talking to you, I would have quoted one of your posts.

Also, they "think" the PSP has better "GFX"? If by "GFX", you mean graphics capability, then yes the PSP does have a higher graphics capability than the DS, I don't see why they would need to "think" that when it's already a fact.

Edit: You know what? I wish they hadn't imposed a limit on signature size, because I really need to make a quote gallery for idiots like you.


----------



## naglaro00 (Jul 14, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> naglaro00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I knew you were talking to him. I'm just giving a response to what you said.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 14, 2009)

i think 40% cuz sometime or another somebody would search for free ds games they would find roms and then would search how to put em on the ds what comes up is















R4 MADNESSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Law (Jul 14, 2009)

I chose 60 to 69%, purely because I've seen 8 year olds on this forum asking for help on how to set up their R4s.

Seriously though, what the god damned fuck?


----------



## Veho (Jul 14, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> I chose 60 to 69%, purely because I've seen 8 year olds on this forum asking for help on how to set up their R4s.
> 
> Seriously though, what the god damned fuck?


Yes but the forum has 150,000 registered members (not all of whom are active, but let's simplify this), which is still insignificant compared to the 100 million DS consoles sold. Yes, flashcards are too cheap and simple, piracy is "rampant", but it's still just a little number compared to the people who don't know or even care for piracy, and actually buy games. And Nintendo knew this when they switched to "casual gaming". Sure, there's a lot of mainstream titles and gamers, but the majority of their profits are from the IMAGINE games and the over 9000 versions of Sudoku.  

We're biased because we hang on a flashcard discussion forum, so everyone we see pirates games. But those 8-year-olds are an exception, not a rule.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 14, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Regardless, I think Nintendo has already made enough money to survive for, you know, like the next 1,000 years. And I think they left the Wii so easily hackable and the DS so easy to pirate games because they knew the millions upon millions of casual gamers won't know how to hack a Wii (despite how easy it is) or where to buy a flashcart or even how to pirate games (what's a torrent?)

Also, just realized my post count went above 300. Is my penis bigger now?


----------



## Veho (Jul 14, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Is my penis bigger now?


No. 


Also, your post agrees exactly with what I said in the post you quoted, yet you start your post with "regardless". I am confus.


----------



## Law (Jul 14, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Regardless of whoever is right, Nintendo still have enough money to buy a large country.

But seriously in a lot of countries in Asia apparently flashcards are even bundled with new store bought DS'


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 14, 2009)

yeah when i went to phill they were being sold crazy in most shops i remember some mall i think it was called we mall or somthing and it had r4s dstts everything(luck country doesnt need a credit card for flashcarts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Eon-Rider (Jul 14, 2009)

I actually voted for 60-69% based on the simple fact that everyone I know who had a DS owns a flashcart. >.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 14, 2009)

Kind of off topic, but sales really don't mean how good something is. No More Heroes and Madworld both had rather weak sales but are considered by many to be great games. On the other hand, the ET video game sold 1.5 million copies and is the 5th best selling Atari 2600 video game but is still considered to be one of the most fucking awful titles every conceived by mankind.


----------



## chrisman01 (Jul 14, 2009)

I'd say %20.  If you go to certain ROM sites, some ROMs have had +20,000 downloads; most are much more.

however, before I graduated from High School, I think I was the only person out of a school of ~300 that knew about flashcarts.  I got one for me and one for my friend, so that makes 2 people.

I heard that there was one other person with a flashcart, but I never met him or saw him.

LOL, I did see a couple of people holding an Action Replay, and they were talking about how awesome it was. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I wanted to stop and show them my DSTT, but the crowd kept pushing me away


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 14, 2009)

chrisman01 said:
			
		

> I'd say %20.  If you go to certain ROM sites, some ROMs have had +20,000 downloads; most are much more.
> 
> however, before I graduated from High School, I think I was the only person out of a school of ~300 that knew about flashcarts.  I got one for me and one for my friend, so that makes 2 people.
> 
> ...



Well, as far as I know, there's only 2 people in my school who own DS flashcarts: Myself and my friend (whose Asian, so of course he has one, and he told me about them). My other friend knows of them and has wanted to buy one, but never got around to it.


----------



## Veho (Jul 14, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> But seriously in a lot of countries in Asia apparently flashcards are even bundled with new store bought DS'


Although everyone I know has one, falshcards on the whole are relatively unknown in Croatia... compared to PS2 modchips. It's actually difficult to find an unmodded PS2 in stores. Only clueless (grand)parents buy games. Despite that, Sony is making a profit in Croatia... on hardware alone. Consoles and peripherals are going like crazy.


----------



## chrisman01 (Jul 14, 2009)

Nintendo and Sony are making profits no matter what;  it's THEIR systems selling.  They rarely make their own games anymore.  

it's the third-party companies that make the games that are losing so much money to pirates, not nintendo or sony.  N&S lose a little bit, yeah, but not nearly as much as if it was one of their games being pirated, and their system sales more than make up for the loss.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 14, 2009)

chrisman01 said:
			
		

> Nintendo and Sony are making profits no matter what;  it's THEIR systems selling.  They rarely make their own games anymore.
> 
> it's the third-party companies that make the games that are losing so much money to pirates, not nintendo or sony.  N&S lose a little bit, yeah, but not nearly as much as if it was one of their games being pirated, and their system sales more than make up for the loss.



I'll agree on Sony, but Nintendo's big game titles are still produced and made by them. Sure, they make lots of money from the shovelware, but their best selling titles are still made by them (Zelda, Mario, etc).


----------



## Elritha (Jul 14, 2009)

I'd go with 11-19%. There are people who know about flashcarts, but I still say there are alot of clueless people out there, the type that can barely operate a computer, nevermind have the knowledge to find roms and place them on a flashcart.

There are also people who just won't pirate out of principle.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 14, 2009)

Edhel said:
			
		

> I'd go with 11-19%. There are people who know about flashcarts, but I still say there are alot of clueless people out there, the type that can barely operate a computer, nevermind have the knowledge to find roms and place them on a flashcart.
> 
> There are also people who just won't pirate out of principle.



yeah my friend has an acekard 2i but has ditched it cuz he doesnt know how to get the system files an put it in the card he doesnt even know how to conect his micrisd to his pc


----------



## chrisman01 (Jul 14, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> chrisman01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



true, but compare the amount of nintendo-only games out right now (as in still in stores) to the amount of third party games.

not to mention nintendo-made games aren't released very often; how long between Zelda: Phantom hourglass and the yet unreleased Spirit Tracks?  Or between Mariokart DoubleDash and Mariokart Wii?

Y'know what I mean?  The list goes on.


----------



## bh123 (Jul 18, 2009)

Joey Ravn said:
			
		

> I'd say %1-%5, and that's being generous. Seriously, pirating isn't that easy, considering you have to download games and firmwares from the Internet, unrar them, copy them to the SD card, etc. You'd be amazed by the amount of computer-illiterate people out there.


no way people aren't that dumb just my sister but shes a fifth grader im 7th


----------



## MissingNo._ (Jul 18, 2009)

hova1 said:
			
		

> keep in mind that it sold 100 million times.



It doesn't really matter how many times it is sold, people can use emulators 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I said around 70% to 79%.

Sorry for bumping an old thread.

*EDIT:* I thought it was an old thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Silly me!


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 18, 2009)

bh123 said:
			
		

> Joey Ravn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my friend who's 14 doesn't know how to download games and firmwares from the Internet, unrar them, copy them to the SD card, etc.


----------

